# Kitchen extension Mega build. Photo heavy!



## RogerM (30 Oct 2014)

About 3 years ago we started building a kitchen extension. 

















This was the night before we knocked through from the old kitchen into the extension.






Breakthrough day.
















Then reseal the gap with a 12mm OSB wall.






... and put the old units back.






I’ve done a thread covering various aspects of the build, including *Bifold Doors*, *Windows* and *under floor heating*. 

Time to move on to fitting out the kitchen. This will be a face frame kitchen with shaker style doors, spray painted in buttermilk or similar, but with lacquered oak end panels and island. 

I started with 14 large sheets of Egger MFC, which at 65kgs each were a b***** to carry around from the front of the house . First job is to cut them to manageable sizes. I took the legs off my sacrificial cutting table so that I could just lower each sheet down to near floor level, and cut them up with my T55 plunge saw on guide rails.






Base and wall units have been constructed using carcase screws and 6mm dominoes. Face frames are in steamed beech with a cockbead cut in using a Wealden mortar groove cutter using the router table and a simple jig. I have a supply of engineered floor boards which are ideal for making router table jigs.











Never having made face frames before I decided that for accuracy I’d use a building board just as I did for the windows and bifold doors. I suspect that is not the way the pros do it, but it works for me. When the MFC was delivered there was a damaged freebie at the base of the pallet which I took off their hands, and although too badly marked to use in the units, it’s ideal for using as a building board, and the melamine surface is easy to mark out in pencil, clean off afterwards, as well as resisting the glue. Here’s a frame for 2 double wall units going together. All joints are dominoed.






I’ve got the base units in along one wall, and the face frames are ready to fit. Dominoes again I think. 











Here’s the view into the extended kitchen from the old one. I want to get the new area more or less fitted out and the units built for the existing kitchen before I rip out the old one, so progress will be in definite stages. 











The face frames were friction fitted with dominoes around the edges, top and bottom, and they are amazingly secure. Certainly secure enough to accurately fit doors and drawers before taking everything off for painting. 











I'm making the doors on the same jig as I used for the frames - that way any minor errors in getting them square will be duplicated in the doors so they should fit nicely. This is where I find that care taken in making the frames accurately has helped no end as I find that the door of the first cabinet along the wall I'm working on fits every opening so I can now run off 6 identical doors on the same jig. If only it was always this easy!






I made the hob units as a 900mm pan drawer unit with a 300mm unit alongside which we planned to use for a "pull out". After hunting for a suitable pull out unit "The Boss" has decided that she can't find one she likes but there are plenty of 150mm pull outs she would be happy with. Reluctantly we decided that not only would that provide the storage we want, but also that it would look aesthetically more pleasing if the pan drawers were central with a 150mm unit either side. So a bit of modification was be required.

This is a big project for one guy working alone on a diy basis! The new room is about 20ft x 12ft, plus the existing kitchen which is 12ft x 13 ft. Along the far wall there will be a sink under the window, and to the right of the sink will be a run of tall units holding the oven, a 500mm larder drawer unit, a 750mm fridge freezer and a 600mm larder fridge. And that's before gutting and fitting the existing kitchen off to the right. 






Hopefully this 200 deg panoramic gives some idea of the space I'm working to fill. 






There will be a corner seat and Octagonal table in the far RH corner, and an island where my cutting table is currently sited. The current plan is to get the new area completed, apart from the island, then build the units for the old kitchen area before gutting that, getting it replastered and fitting the new units. 

Not completely finished at this stage, but decks were cleared for Xmas 2013. The island is temporary - just our old breakfast bar resting on some old units - and the octagonal table is also temporary, cobbled together from some old worktop in the size that we'll eventually have in that corner. This will at least enable us to see whether it is the right size before making something permanent. The chairs are also temporary as eventually there will be a wrap around bench seat in the corner. 






Still need to make the cornice, lay the floor and fit the kicking boards.

















Still need to make and fit wall units in the old part of the kitchen. There will be a glass fronted dresser unit above the 3 oak units. 






Next job was to make the top for the dresser and the surrounding wall units. I couldn't bring myself to get rid of a 3 year old Miele Dishwasher just to fit an integrated one, so it has remained. If it ever packs up I may fit an integrated one at that point. 

Final job is to make an Island to replace the temporary one. 

First I made basic MFC carcasses, identical to the other base units. Here they are the right side up.






Then turn them over and make a base frame. 






the granite top to this will weigh in at 140kgs on its own, so about 200kgs complete, and there would be no way to move it without castors.






The castors are lockable, and I've also fitted some wind down legs, but have found in practice they are not really needed. It's all rock solid with just the brakes applied. One turned over, face frames and end panels were fitted in exactly the same way as they were for the base units. 

So here's where we are in autumn 2014. 

The dresser needs some spice drawers fitting in the top section.






The base is fitted with Blum tandembox drawers to hold our booze!






The corner has "flymoon" pull out shelves, and the sink has a drawer either side linked by a single drawer front.
















This is looking into the old kitchen from the extension.






and this is the new kitchen extension.






We focused on getting the unit internals the way we wanted, and then built units to suit. No more hunting around on hands and knees! The hob is a Siemens 5 ring induction. Absolutely brilliant.






Here's a le mans corner unit, and there is an internal draw inside the top drawer ...

[





... in which SWMBO keeps her spices. It's one of the features she likes best.






Another pair of drawers with a single front around the 2nd sink, and a Hafele pullout waste system for biodegradables.






Then there is a range of tall units to house the oven, larder drawers and fridge/freezer.











The free standing fridge/freezer is 750mm wide, and alongside is an integrated 600mm Siemens fridge, with drawers underneath. Again, the aim was for all the important stuff to be at eye level. 






Finally, the finished island.






Fitted with Tandembox drawers and a mixer lift. I still need to replace the temporary MFC mixer shelf with a nice oak one. The mixer is plugged into a socket inside the island so can be used without being moved off the shelf.






Once I've broken the back of the landscaping outside, and in addition to the spice drawers in the dresser, i still need to fit some oak skirting and replace the doors into the hall and utility room. Then the octagonal table which i cobbled together from some scraps of old worktop as a temporary measure needs to be replaced by something "bespoke", and a wrap around corner seat put in to serve it. But - hey - it'll have to wait a bit.

This is the most ambitious project I've ever attempted. The utility room has been refitted in the same style, and overall, there are 41 sets of stainless steel Blum tandembox drawers, 73 door/drawer fronts and 18 oak end panels. This didn't come cheap! Sheet materials came in at £1200, oak and steamed beech at £1100, hinges and drawers at £2950, and white goods at £3800. The biggest ticket item was the Labrador granite at £6500 - but it's beautiful stuff and we don't regret it. then add in 3 sinks and sets of taps, lighting, glue, "fly moon" and "Lemans" corners, over 70 handles, waste systems etc, and the final kitchen fitting bill came close to £18k. But what a joy to work in, and it won't have taken any value off the house. 

Anyway - for those that have stayed the course, thanks for reading!


----------



## dm65 (30 Oct 2014)

That's a lovely looking and well thought out kitchen, well done =D> and thanks for the write up


----------



## Roughcut (30 Oct 2014)

Wow! Looks absolutely fantastic. =D>


----------



## paul-c (30 Oct 2014)

wow thanks for sharing that wonderful kitchen build.
dont be offended - but i wont be showing my missus this for fear of a major spending spree in our kitchen.
cheers paul-c


----------



## Steveshj (30 Oct 2014)

Hi,

That is wonderfull, what a fantastic job.

I wouldn't know where to start!

Steve


----------



## woodchip (30 Oct 2014)

Fantastic ! Lovely work. =D> The only problem is that I showed the pictures to my wife.


----------



## jules70 (30 Oct 2014)

Thanks for the pictures and write-up. Inspirational.


----------



## Racers (31 Oct 2014)

Fantastic job, I bet you are glad you have nearly finished.

Pete


----------



## kdampney (31 Oct 2014)

Wow, that looks fantastic! I have kitchen envy 

How long has it taken to do the kitchen fitting so far? And did you do it full time or in your spare time?


----------



## mindthatwhatouch (1 Nov 2014)

Just to echo the above comments.
Very nicely done Sir.


----------



## Mike.S (1 Nov 2014)

Superb - well thought through and executed.


----------



## Fatboy (1 Nov 2014)

Fantastic job, can't help thinking you have a rugby team living with you for the amount of food storage you have!

Couldn't work out how the intergrated fridge door frame was set up in the third from last picture until I realised it was a reflection in the freestanding fridge door


----------



## RogerM (1 Nov 2014)

Thanks for all the kind comments guys.



kdampney":2b6cvov7 said:


> How long has it taken to do the kitchen fitting so far? And did you do it full time or in your spare time?



Fitting out the kitchen from scratch took about 18 months of part time working. There were spells when I was putting in a full week, but I took lots of breaks whilst we went away travelling, or doing other things. I was never a slave to it.



Fatboy":2b6cvov7 said:


> Fantastic job, can't help thinking you have a rugby team living with you for the amount of food storage you have!



SWMBO does love to do some baking! We tend to do a "big shop" every week to 10 days, and a significant part needs to go in the fridge, hence what seems like extravagant fridge space. It's brilliant when we have people to stay, over Xmas etc. We couldn't possibly move as we would never find the same space or internal fittings that give access without having to forage around in the back of cupboards.

One thing I would change if we were doing it again is the mixer lift cabinet in the island. We saw it in a friends kitchen and it's a standard piece of kit from * Hafele*. SWMBO likes it as well, but In fact this is one of the few mistakes I made. The instructions say for cabinet widths 350mm - 600mm. Having measured up the Kenwood, I built a 500mm cabinet. What I failed to allow for is the fact that when the unit swings down, the mixer has to fit between the arms, and the only way it can do that is if it is set at a 45 deg angle on its shelf. With the benefit of hindsight I wish I had made a 600mm unit - we had the room - but by the time we discovered the problem I was past the point of being able to change things, all the faceframes and doors were made, and the granite ordered. It's no big deal - but if I were doing it again I'd definitely put it in a 600 mm unit.


----------



## scholar (5 Nov 2014)

That is very impressive and an inspiration for my to do list!

I feel for you carrying those Megger boards - at 3050 x 2070 or something they are seriously heavy. 

I have used the cutting service from Severn Ply (Timbmet) a few times. I think it is well worth the small extra charge (I am just doing a run of cupboards, probably half of your project, or less, and the charge for cutting and labelling all the panels, including birch ply for the drawers, was about £80. They send you all the offcuts as packing pieces and you avoid all the lugging around and the brain ache and effort of cutting. The accuracy and finish is better than I can achieve (with all the Festoolian loveliness known to man). Just send them a spreadsheet with each panel size, name and quantity and they do the rest. Each panel arrives with a printed label so all you have to do is put it together (well, I know there is a bit more to it than that...!)

I guess other companies do the same service; this one is just my only experience.

Cheers and thanks for posting the project.


----------



## the_g_ster (5 Nov 2014)

Great to see someone take the time to show us how it's done, great job you've done there.

For me though, the thing that really made me laugh is the fact your partner had your dinner on its way as you're about to smash through the wall, good skills!!!!


----------



## No skills (5 Nov 2014)

I've found the kitchen and door threads very interesting. Good job on the kitchen, I think its turned out very well.

Have you started the new table yet?


----------



## RogerM (5 Nov 2014)

the_g_ster":28sbgcbw said:


> ......the thing that really made me laugh is the fact your partner had your dinner on its way as you're about to smash through the wall, good skills!!!!



:lol: Yep - she's a good girl! Been married for 36 years and counting, so she's waited a long time for this kitchen. I stripped out most of the units during the afternoon, including the hob, and disconnected the electrics in the wall to be demolished. The oven was unaffected, and as you can see, we had a little 2 burner camping gaz stove to cook on that evening. As soon as we had finished eating, the remaining units came out ready for the builders the following day. That was the only day that we were without a hob. 

The day after demolition, we got the sterling board wall up and I refiited the old units and the hob, including the wall units, and we were back in business. 



No skills":28sbgcbw said:


> I've found the kitchen and door threads very interesting. Good job on the kitchen, I think its turned out very well.
> 
> Have you started the new table yet?



Thanks. That temporary table will probably be in use for 12 months at least. Currently re-landscaping the garden outside the extension which is a huge job on its own. then next major job will be a wrap around upholstered corner seat, and only then will I build a replacement table. You'll see it all here in good time!


----------



## 2millout (15 Nov 2014)

Only last week my wife and I had a discussion about the kitchen I'm going to build and decided we fancied having all draws in the kitchen and low and behold you have already done it. As you say who wants to be on your hands and knees trying to pear into the back of a floor cabinet. 
Nice job by the way...


----------



## RogerM (15 Nov 2014)

2millout":2s3gvi44 said:


> Only last week my wife and I had a discussion about the kitchen I'm going to build and decided we fancied having all draws in the kitchen and low and behold you have already done it. As you say who wants to be on your hands and knees trying to pear into the back of a floor cabinet.
> Nice job by the way...



Thanks. Drawers have transformed the way we use the kitchen. Those "Le Mans" and "Fly Moon" corners work well too. However i would stick to the ones that fit in a 1000mm unit if possible as I see in a neighbours kitchen that the ones designed for a 750mm unit have very little space on the shelves.


----------



## mseries (18 Nov 2014)

This is ace Roger, I dare not show this to Mrs MSeries, she will love that spice drawer


----------



## RogerM (20 Oct 2016)

Final job completed this year was to turn this ......







... into this. 






Full thread* here* for anyone interested in something non-woody.


----------



## lee celtic (21 Oct 2016)

Nice job.. Did I read it right that you sprayed some of the doors..? if so have you any information on what you used please.. Looks great.

I doubled the size of our kitchen it's now 12' by 10' which is massive where we live.. 

And I too feel for you carrying egger boards.. I do it now and again at work.. very heavy . strange to think the ones we work with could cover the floor of my kitchen without joins, if I could get one in.


----------



## RogerM (21 Oct 2016)

lee celtic":3qr184op said:


> Nice job.. Did I read it right that you sprayed some of the doors..? if so have you any information on what you used please.. .



Lee - I used an Earlex 5000 (now superseded by the 5500) to spray my kitchen cabinet doors and was well pleased with the result. I used Johnstones water based paint mixed to a Farrow and Ball colour, and used Johnstones own brand primer. 3 coats of primer and 3 of colour. You get a "viscosity cup" with the unit and you'll need to play around with the mix by trial and error. I found that 45 secs gave the best results, which in practice meant thinning with 25% water. Strain the mix through one of your wife's old stockings/pop socks to get any lumps out. Failure to do that will clog the gun in no time. Thoroughly clean the unit after use, initially by spraying clean water through it, and then by dismantling and using the brushes provided. It's not difficult or rocket science!

But .... you do need somewhere dust free to spray in. I haven't, so had to wait for a calm day and do it outside. Whilst I was well pleased with the result, the next batch had to be done indoors, and without a spray booth, I used a dense foam mini roller instead, and with a bit of practice I found that I could get a finish nearly as good as spraying, at least for an eggshell finish. No good for high gloss I suspect. However, for Johnstones eggshell, it's difficult to tell the spray finish from the roller finish unless you put them side by side in a strong light and look very closely. In different parts of the room you'll never notice.


----------



## lee celtic (22 Oct 2016)

Great info thanks Roger thanks.. now the wife wants to go looking at colours..lol


----------

